# desert plants for deserts scorpion/beetles enclosures



## basement pets (Nov 22, 2019)

any desert plants for a desert scorpion or desert beetles? I'm really new to plants so I don't know if there are any way to have a cactus or lithops or something in the enclosure. Also could the scorpion burrowing effect plant growth? Could watering effect the scorpions health?


----------



## schmiggle (Nov 22, 2019)

I would avoid lithops, they're finnicky. What plants you can use depends on how much light you'll have, what substrate you use, whether you're willing to pot, how much moisture is possible, and whether you can fertilize.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

